# Alimentation écran Imac Tournesol



## IP (18 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

L'alimentation de mon G4 tournesol venant de tomber en panne, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connaît le type d'alimentation électrique nécessaire à ce mac.
En effet, cette écran est alimenté via la carte mère (pour la gestion de l'interrupteur) et je me demande s'il n'y a pas de modification d'intensité ou de puissance avant de remonter vers l'écran.

De même, existe t il une correspondance entre les fils (inverter cable) arrivant de l'écran et une prise écran standard ?

Cela me permettrait de recycler cet imac en écran externe (voir d'y mettre un mac mini dedans...).

Merci d'avance pour les informations.


----------



## Invité (18 Décembre 2007)

Y'a 5 modèles de Tournesol.
Enfin, en tous cas il y a 5 modèles de manuels. Il faudrait que tu sois plus précis !


----------



## IP (18 Décembre 2007)

Scuzi ! :rose: 

Imac G4 800 MHz 17''

Et dans le manuel de réparation, y'a queu'd'chi !   (enfin juste la tension..)

D'ailleurs, quelqu'un connaît il le rôle de "l'inverter" pour l'écran ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2007)

Ça serait pas mieux de chercher une alim "d'occase" pour ton tournesol ? (tu es sûr que c'est l'alim, au fait ? parce que cette machine avait le chic pour simuler une panne d'alim, le mien, un 15" de la première génération m'a fait le coup trois fois, à chaque remontage ! C'est quoi, les symptômes ?).


Cela dit, ça n'est pas un sujet pour "Classic Mac", ça, cette machine est encore supportée par Apple. On déménage vers "Mac de bureau" !


----------



## IP (19 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça serait pas mieux de chercher une alim "d'occase" pour ton tournesol ? (tu es sûr que c'est l'alim, au fait ? parce que cette machine avait le chic pour simuler une panne d'alim, le mien, un 15" de la première génération m'a fait le coup trois fois, à chaque remontage ! C'est quoi, les symptômes ?).
> 
> 
> Cela dit, ça n'est pas un sujet pour "Classic Mac", ça, cette machine est encore supportée par Apple. On déménage vers "Mac de bureau" !


Oup, Sorry !
Il me semblait qu'elle avait été déclarée obsolète il y a quelques temps....:rose: 

Sinon, il sort bien du 400 V du premier étage de l'alim, mais nada sur la sortie du deuxième étage (connexion sur la carte mère). J'ai fait l'analyse en suivant les procédures Apple.
Ce 2eme étage surchauffe vite quand l'ordinateur est alimenté et il y a une odeur de cramé.
Pourtant, tous les composants semblent propre et en état...:hein: 

Bref, vu que Léopard risque d'être un peu lent sur cette machine (s'il veut bien s'installer), je me disais que j'aurais bien caler un mac mini à l'intérieur... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2007)

IP a dit:


> Oup, Sorry !
> Il me semblait qu'elle avait été déclarée obsolète il y a quelques temps....:rose:



Non, l'iMac le plus récent obsolète, c'estle G3 de début 2001, même l'iMac G3 de fin 2001 est encore supporté.

Pour le reste, je regrette de ne pouvoir t'aider plus.


----------



## Invité (19 Décembre 2007)

T'es bien allé jusqu'au point 12 pour faire la distinction entre panne carte mère et panne alim :

"_12. Check power supply output. Disconnect the power supply cable from the logic board. Measure power at 
the power supply connector by touching the black probe to the ground pin, and using the red probe to 
measure power at the pins indicated in the graphic below. Did you measure +12v at each point? If yes, 
replace the logic board. If no, replace the power supply._"   

Sinon, avec une recherche "Power supply imac g4 17", j'ai vu des alims à moins de 90 sans le port.


----------



## IP (19 Décembre 2007)

Oui, oui, je suis bien aller jusqu'à ce point.  

Et nada! c'est donc bien l'alim.

Sinon, comme je le disais, je cherche plutôt à alimenter directement l'écran, sans passer par la carte mère, sous réserve qu'il soit possible de faire la correspondance entre les 14 fils qui descendent de l'écran avec une alim externe et une prise VGA...


----------



## FdeB (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,serait-il possible d'avoir "ces procédures Apple", j'ai le même en panne (rien ne se passe quand on appuye sur le bouton de mise sous tension.)... ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2009)

FdeB a dit:


> Bonjour,serait-il possible d'avoir "ces procédures Apple", j'ai le même en panne (rien ne se passe quand on appuye sur le bouton de mise sous tension.)... ??



Je ne sais pas de quelles "procédures Apple" tu parles, mais j'ai eu entre les mains deux iMac G4 17" (un 800 Mhz et un 1,25 Ghz) présentant tous deux ce symptôme, le verdict a été dans les deux cas : bloc d'alimentation HS, probablement en raison de la défaillance d'un condensateur électro-chimique alimentant un transistor de puissance. L'iMac fonctionne tant qu'il est branché, mais dès qu'il y a une coupure de courant assez longue pour que ce condensateur se vide, il ne se recharge plus, et l'alimentation n'alimente plus (explications fournies par un membre de MacGe dont le pseudo m'échappe, ancien réparateur TV, il se reconnaîtra ).


----------



## FdeB (5 Octobre 2009)

IP en parlait plus haut de ces procédures.... bref.... tu penses qu'en branchant simplement le Imac au secteur, il pourrait "se recharger" et je pourrais tenter un boot ??? je vais le brancher et attendre quelques jours... on verra... par contre trouver une ali' pour ça me semble mission impossible...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2009)

FdeB a dit:


> tu penses qu'en branchant simplement le Imac au secteur, il pourrait "se recharger" et je pourrais tenter un boot ??? je vais le brancher et attendre quelques jours... on verra...



Ben nan, hélas :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> dès qu'il y a une coupure de courant assez longue pour que ce condensateur se vide, *il ne se recharge plus*, et l'alimentation n'alimente plus





FdeB a dit:


> par contre trouver une ali' pour ça me semble mission impossible...



D'autant plus qu'apparemment, c'est la principale cause de décès de ce modèle !


----------



## ben206stras (11 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quelles "procédures Apple" tu parles, mais j'ai eu entre les mains deux iMac G4 17" (un 800 Mhz et un 1,25 Ghz) présentant tous deux ce symptôme, le verdict a été dans les deux cas : bloc d'alimentation HS, probablement en raison de la défaillance d'un condensateur électro-chimique alimentant un transistor de puissance. L'iMac fonctionne tant qu'il est branché, mais dès qu'il y a une coupure de courant assez longue pour que ce condensateur se vide, il ne se recharge plus, et l'alimentation n'alimente plus (explications fournies par un membre de MacGe dont le pseudo m'échappe, ancien réparateur TV, il se reconnaîtra ).



Il s'agit de Claude72 

Pour ce qui est de mettre un macmini dans la boule et de réutiliser l'écran du tournesol, des sujets en parlent déjà... Et ce qui en ressort est que la gestion de l'écran risque de ne pas être possible en sortie vidéo d'autre chose que de la carte mère du tournesol lui-même...


----------

